
SimHealth: The National Health Care Simulation - luu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SimHealth
======
brudgers
An informative [and entertaining] video review:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F-H0GwsZPk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F-H0GwsZPk)

------
aub3bhat
This is one of the companies that is doing something similar but with real
data.

[http://www.rwjf.org/en/how-we-
work/grants/grantees/ARCHeS.ht...](http://www.rwjf.org/en/how-we-
work/grants/grantees/ARCHeS.html)

------
shanusmagnus
I would love to get a copy of this -- GOG.com comes up empty, as does eBay and
Amazon. Any suggestions?

~~~
thrill
I found this:
[http://www.myabandonware.com/game/simhealth-2am](http://www.myabandonware.com/game/simhealth-2am)

~~~
shanusmagnus
Thanks very much!

